# proud owner of a new horse :D



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new horse, have fun with her.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your new girl! Do not worry about the smaller hooves on a 2y/o. If you keep her unshod her hooves will grown bigger in size as she ages. She is still just a baby.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

She looks like a cutie :lol:


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys I already love her ! She's a beautiful girl  and I do hope her hooves get bigger ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Shes adorable!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

very pretty. congrats


----------



## Raen (Jan 5, 2012)

She's adorable! Love her head.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

congratulations with your new horse Sassy 
good luck with her 
she is very cute


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty mare, looks like she has a kind eye.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for all the compliments everyone  she is really nice and calm just like her sire and dame, i cant wait to see her withought her winter fuzzies !


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!! She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE her  Shes very alert and sweet looking  She looks smart and caring too! Cant wait to hear how you do with her!! - QH lover here


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you  i will for sure keep updates ! i just cant wait for this summer


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She looks.fab! Congrats?


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thankyou !


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Love her dark coloring! She looks like a nice little package!!! Those hooves should grow with the rest of her. She is just a tiny hinney baby right now. Can't wait to see more pictures of her while y'all are having a great time!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

adorable!!! Congrats and best of luck with the little cutie.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Very Cute!!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks everyone ! shes evertthing ive ever wanted so far!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Enjoy your time with her. Congrats...


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you 
i just found out what her registerd name is
zan be sassy cr
if someone is member of the aqha and would be so kind to look up her pedigree it would be much apreciated thanks in advance


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Im jealous(x It must be SO exciting getting a new horse I absolutely LOVE all her tack - SO CUTE. Congrats!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

It is very exiting lol I've been waiting for a nice horse to compete with  that's my other horses tack lol I will be getting her tack when possible, I will put her aqua or pink I didn't decide yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

emilienrocket said:


> It is very exiting lol I've been waiting for a nice horse to compete with  that's my other horses tack lol I will be getting her tack when possible, I will put her aqua or pink I didn't decide yet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Choose PINK! Aha - no contest there(x You have great taste in tack!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

emilienrocket said:


> thank you
> i just found out what her registerd name is
> zan be sassy cr
> if someone is member of the aqha and would be so kind to look up her pedigree it would be much apreciated thanks in advance


I'm a member - I'll see what I can do


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> I'm a member - I'll see what I can do


Emelie, I found the records to 4 generations, and since there's too much to list, I'll stick with the basics - Enjoy 

* Kid Of Brennas 1994 *
*Sire: palomino*
*Zan Par Brennas 1998*
*palomino *
* Ima Cool Zans 1993*
* sorrel*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Dam:*
* I Should Be Silver 1978*
*I Should Be Lucky 1998 bay*
*bay*
*Nuther Star 1998 *
*brown *

(This is the only way it would print on this page - things are situated differently on the records)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Too much to list, but here's something to get you started - enjoy 

Sire: Zan Par Brennas 1998 Kid Of Brennas 1994
palomino palomino

Ima Cool Zans 1993
sorrel
_________________________________________________________________
Dam: I should Be Flashy 1988 I should Be Silver 1978
bay bay

Nuther Star 1998
brown


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Too much to list, but here's something to get you started - enjoy
> 
> Sire: Zan Par Brennas 1998 Kid Of Brennas 1994
> palomino palomino
> ...


(This is the way it printed on the post - I tried to fix it but, didn't work. Only problem are sire and dam lines - scoot them over and you've got it!)


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres what I found:
All Breed Pedigree Query
Not much on the dam tho whose color shows it as a sire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone it helps alot  what do y'all think of her pedigree ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty filly, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

misssmarie that pedigree is all wrong **** her dame is i should be flashy and her sire zan par brennas aha how do we change that info on that site?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

emilienrocket said:


> misssmarie that pedigree is all wrong **** her dame is i should be flashy and her sire zan par brennas aha how do we change that info on that site?


I found her sire to be : Zan Par Brennas 1998
 palomino


Her dam is: I Should Be Flashy 1998
bay

When you get the registration, you'll see what these pedigrees look like, then it'll make more sense to you! If you have a horse friend, ask them to show you their certificate, and you'll get a better idea! 
p.s. The horse's mother is a "dam", not "dame"  You'll learn! Have fun!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

lol oops my bad :/
i changed the ped on allbreedpedigree  theres just nothing on the dam which sucks, oh well i just got to be more patient and wait for the ped lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

emilienrocket said:


> lol oops my bad :/
> i changed the ped on allbreedpedigree  theres just nothing on the dam which sucks, oh well i just got to be more patient and wait for the ped lol


You're fine - just excited! I was too, when I got my horse!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

yes its very exiting , what do you think of her sires side of the ped, i dont know much about pedigrees loll and i love gettinng input by more knolegable peolpe


----------

